# 4230 hydraulic problems



## ABF4K (7 mo ago)

i have a 4230 JD that's having two hydraulic problems. 1st problem is the low pressure line from the power steering metering pump (mounted at the bottom of the steering shaft) and the steering valve (mounted on the engine side of the firewall just above the motor) is blowing due to high pressure after the tractor has ran about 2 hours with a disc mower or baler - doesn't happen if ran at lower rpms. I read from someone's post that the check valves in the steering valve could be worn and causing the high pressure to push to the low presure side so we replaced the steering valve - unfortuntately, that didnt solve the problem. A deere mechanic suggested that the check valve in the metering pump may be worn and when the hydraulic oil gets hot, it passes thru the check valve easier - leading to the bleading of the high pressure side to the low pressure side. PS- the metering pump on this 4230 has niples on the low pressure fittings rather than the JIC fittings that they put on later models.

2nd problem is pressure release on single action cylinders. I have a high-capicity rake which has single action cylinders to raise and lower the raking wheels. The hydraulics work fine to raise the wheel frame, but when i go want to lower the wheels to rake by releasing the presure on the cylinder, the hydraulics do not bleed back to the hydraulic system.

if anyone out there knows what the problem is, i woudl greatly appreciate it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
When lowering rake have you ever flipped stop(item 14) up & then push scv control lever further forward into "float position"? Do you have rake wheels control hose attached to LH breakaway coupler? Have you tried replacing low pressure steering hose with a metal line?


----------



## ABF4K (7 mo ago)

Tx Jim said:


> Welcome to the TF
> When lowering rake have you ever flipped stop(item 14) up & then push scv control lever further forward into "float position"? Do you have rake wheels control hose attached to LH breakaway coupler? Have you tried replacing low pressure steering hose with a metal line?


Thank Jim. I've done everything you suggest other than replace the low pressure line with a metal line. I've not done that because I'd have to get another fitting that drops thru the metering block because the fitting that drops thru is a nipple fitting rather than the later model ones which is a JIC fitting. I certainly welcome any other ideas. Thanks, Rick


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

I've read recently that hyd steering valve under hood just in front of firewall could be causing that line to blow.


----------



## ABF4K (7 mo ago)

jim, thanks. i had read that from someone as well so we replaced that steering valve - however, the return line continues to blow. My next attempt at fixing this is to replace the check valve in the metering pump as well as change the barb niples coming out of the bottom of the metering pump to JIC fittings (like done in the later models of the 4230s). i ran across the JIC fitting part number somewhere but misplaced it - hopefully, i'll find it again or see if the later model valve fiting will work. ideas always welcomed. this has been a booger of a problem to fix.


----------

